# NYU cinema studies higher acceptance rate than production?



## sam littman (Sep 4, 2008)

I am planning on applying to NYU Tisch and I believe that cinema studies has a higher acceptance rate. I would rather be in production, though. Is it worth it to apply to cinema studies?


----------



## mikeg (Sep 11, 2008)

The programs are nothing alike.  Cinema Studies is similar to an English major.


----------



## Doen En (Sep 22, 2008)

You don't make films in Cinema Studies, so it's kind of pointless, really. I think the reason why the acceptance rate is higher is that less people apply to Cinema Studies.


----------



## sam littman (Dec 10, 2008)

a


----------

